# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  new post still not approved?

## IrishMoss

Made my first post yesterday (about 24 hr ago) in the tech tips section, and after I submitted it said it's pending admin approval.
Any idea about how long it usually takes for post approvals?

Thanks.

----------


## curious aardvark

generally till i see it  and click the approve button. 

If you want it quicker - and 24 hours isn't that long_ (we don't get paid and we all have lives outside of the internet)_  pm me :-)

----------

